# Epic style



## Yoshed

In an epic style, comments welcome :


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Fthe-storm-is-coming


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Love the force of it, though if I had to pull out any critique I'd say I found it slightly repetitive. The progression is great, to be sure, but a little more variation wouldn't in my humble opinion ))

Do you do any music for games or videos? I get imagery of a boss level when I listen to this.


----------



## Yoshed

Thanks Samuel ! I totally agree with you, it's too repetitive and it misses dynamic.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Still, your music is very inspiring. The sound quality is very professional too - I wish I could do more on Sibelius' VSTs but anything other than a piano still sounds noticeably synthetic.


----------

